# ayia marinouda



## leigh1980 (May 17, 2009)

bit late now as we move in 6 days but does anyone know what ayia marinoudas like and if theres many expats around and if theres anything to do
any comments would be fantastic


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

leigh1980 said:


> bit late now as we move in 6 days but does anyone know what ayia marinoudas like and if theres many expats around and if theres anything to do
> any comments would be fantastic[/QUOTE
> 
> Are you saying you are moving there and have never been there before?
> ...


----------



## leigh1980 (May 17, 2009)

Veronica said:


> leigh1980 said:
> 
> 
> > bit late now as we move in 6 days but does anyone know what ayia marinoudas like and if theres many expats around and if theres anything to do
> ...


----------



## leigh1980 (May 17, 2009)

Veronica said:


> leigh1980 said:
> 
> 
> > bit late now as we move in 6 days but does anyone know what ayia marinoudas like and if theres many expats around and if theres anything to do
> ...


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

leigh1980 said:


> Veronica said:
> 
> 
> > Hi veronica
> ...


----------



## robin8234 (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi Leigh,
I know it's been a while since you posted on this subject but I would love to hear how you have settled in. My wife and I are moving to Cyprus in July and Ayia Marinouda is definitely an area that we are looking for a long term rent. Any advice would be fantastic.
Thank you very much.
Robin


----------

